# Coral Pics



## stormbind (Feb 9, 2010)

I took these with the kit lens and a edmund scientific magnifying lens. The camera was mounted in a tripod and I was holding the magnifying lens in my other lens. I know these are not the best, but I thought that I would share them anyway.  It won't be long before I get my Canon 100mm f/2.8 Macro USM and then the fun really begins.:smileys:






















Please feel free to edit and repost anything. Also C&C is welcomed.


----------



## Hybrid Designz (Feb 9, 2010)

I would work on your focusing. It seems to blurry to me


----------



## The Empress (Feb 11, 2010)

Hybrid Designz said:


> I would work on your focusing. It seems to blurry to me



I agree, the first one looks the best IMO


----------



## lvcrtrs (Feb 11, 2010)

sharpen
lighten shadows
darken highlight
increase brightness
blur noise in upper right dark area


----------



## stormbind (Feb 12, 2010)

Thanks for the edit. Looks good. Anyone else wanna give it a shot?


----------



## mooimeisie (Feb 14, 2010)

I have a little goby like your first photo and have yet to get a decent photo of him.  Well done.


----------



## stormbind (Feb 15, 2010)

Yes I have heard that from a lot of people on a reef tank forum. Apparently I got lucky, because my Goby hangs out all day. Rarely is he hiding in his hole.

Also figured out why my pics were not so sharp. The diopter adjustment on the viewfinder was improperly adjusted and I was using manual focus. Hence slightly out of focus images. Well that was at least part of the problem. :er:


----------



## mooimeisie (Feb 15, 2010)

I've never tried manual focus on him.  Mine hangs out in front of his cave most of the day so I think I'll give manual a try as well.  You've got some beautiful corals in the tank.


----------



## Tokyudo (Feb 15, 2010)

Nice Acan you got there.  I used to run a salt tank but got too busy and had to retire it.  I do miss it though.


----------

